# Blitzsafe ipod install - Someone PLEASE help!!



## vwagen01 (Jul 31, 2001)

Hey guys,
I recently purchased a 2005 Jetta GLS, with monsoon double din HU. I got an Blitzsafe AUX input adapter from singhmotorwerks.com, and am trying to hook it up to use my iPod - with no luck! I got the trunk mount adapter, which allows connection right to the CD changer adapter in the trunk. According to the directions, I should be able to just turn the car on, and then the radio on, and hit the CD button, but I just get "No CD" message on the radio. 
Question is, am I doing something wrong? Has anyone else had this problem? I checked all over the net, and the vortex, but couldn't find anything. Does that CD changer wire have to be connected to the rear of the radio? Will this setup work on an '05? Any help would be much appreciated!!!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Kenji (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Blitzsafe ipod install - Someone PLEASE help!! (vwagen01)*

Does your HU have a single CD slot in addition to the changer? If so, are you sure that you're selecting the CD changer and not the single CD from the slot? I know this is a basic question, but...


----------



## vwagen01 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Blitzsafe ipod install - Someone PLEASE help!! (Kenji)*

Thanks for the quick reply. The HU does have a singe CD slot, and I made sure that there was no CD in the CD player. I know this may sound dumb, but how do you select the CD changer on the factory radio? I was under the assumption that hitting the CD button twice will go to the CD changer. But that doesn't seem to be the case for me. 
Thanks agagin....


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Blitzsafe ipod install - Someone PLEASE help!! (vwagen01)*

From AM/FM press the CD button once to select the in-dash player. Press CD again to select the changer, or in this case, the Blitzsafe interface. When you connected the interface, did you ground the interface? There should be a loose black wire with a ring terminal. You could connect it to the post on the back of the headunit. Please advise.


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Blitzsafe ipod install - Someone PLEASE help!! (MaxxedOutMotors)*

1) Make sure you ground it.
2) Take another look at the CD Changer plug in the trunk. Make sure it is a real plug and not a dummy. The dummy plug will be easy to identify, as it has no connectors. You can unplug the dummy from the real connector and things should work fine.
3) In rare cases, you **may** have to program it with a VAGCOM to get the radio to recognize the CD changer (Blitzsafe).


----------



## vwagen01 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Blitzsafe ipod install - Someone PLEASE help!! (gweedo)*

Guys...
Thanks so much for the help. Sure enough, I had it plugged into the dummy cap on the connector. It's funny that it looks just like a real connector. Just a side note, the blitsafe connector I bought didn't fit quite right on the 2005 Jetta. I had to practically crack the adapter to get it to fit right. A little electrical tape holds it in place, and its working perfectly now! Thanks again...


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Blitzsafe ipod install - Someone PLEASE help!! (gweedo)*

"3) In rare cases, you **may** have to program it with a VAGCOM to get the radio to recognize the CD changer (Blitzsafe)."
Hey gweedo,
When do these "rare" cases occur? I simply can't get the headunit to "see" the Blitzsafe...







I press the CD button twice but all I get is "No CD".


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Blitzsafe ipod install - Someone PLEASE help!! (pekkle88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pekkle88* »_"3) In rare cases, you **may** have to program it with a VAGCOM to get the radio to recognize the CD changer (Blitzsafe)."
Hey gweedo,
When do these "rare" cases occur? I simply can't get the headunit to "see" the Blitzsafe...







I press the CD button twice but all I get is "No CD".










I've installed hundreds of these and I have only had to do it once to a 99 Cabrio.
Where did you ground it?


----------

